# Cattleya trianae pelorica



## DrLeslieEe (Feb 22, 2021)

Another of my pelorics just opened. A division from Brazil. Comes from F3 peloric line breeding. 






Flowers are soft and velvety, with contrasting light pink sepals against the dark lavender petals and lips. Reminds me of the Empress of Mercury hybrids from way back. Also love the thin margin along the rip ruffles. 

Plant still weak so flowers are not at the size or substance potential yet. Will remove and breed pollen to another trianae.


----------



## monocotman (Feb 23, 2021)

Wow Leslie that is sumptuous! Such depth of colour.
Ive not seen anything like that before. 
The third generation breeding really shows what is possible,
David


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Feb 23, 2021)

Thanks David for the nice comments. 

I have not seen peloric breeding like this so it is like the first debut of this F3 breeding lines. This two toned coloration was only previously seen with intermedia aquinii lines. Imagine what palette can be created with a full form parent like this?


----------



## monocotman (Feb 24, 2021)

Quite some potential! Good luck,
David


----------



## tomp (Feb 24, 2021)

Leslie, that is stunning.


----------



## LWP (Feb 24, 2021)

Love it ... would you consider it a coerulea or is the bluish tones more an imaging relic?


----------



## monocotman (Feb 25, 2021)

Leslie,
this post puts me in mind of another (supposedly) line bred cattleya, mossiae ‘willowbrook‘ which I have in bud for the first time at present.
It kind of supports the story that this clone was produced by line breeding for dark colour for several generations and is a pure mossiae, with no lueddemanniana genes.
If at just the F3 generation we can see flowers so far from the ‘norm’ then what could be achieved with 6 or 7 generations and large populations to choose from?
Of course, there could still have been a teeny bit of lueddemanniana blood in at the beginning.


David


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Jul 8, 2021)

LWP said:


> Love it ... would you consider it a coerulea or is the bluish tones more an imaging relic?


Oops just saw this... my apologies for answering so late. 

The flower does seem to have that slight blue tones deep inside past the surface, but the overall assessment is type lavender.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Feb 11, 2022)

I’m happy to report that I used this pollen on the trianae ‘Premier’ FCC/RHS and the pod finally matured one year later (today). Looks like lots of seed. Yayyyy… maybe 25% peloric?




This is the Premier parent, discovered in the jungles of Colombia circa 1911.


----------



## monocotman (Feb 11, 2022)

Wow good luck with the seed!


----------



## Greenpaph (Feb 11, 2022)

Gorgeous


----------



## NEslipper (Feb 11, 2022)

‘The Premier’ is spectacular, I’m green with envy! Chadwick’s had a division for sale earlier this year - I called as soon as I saw it posted, but it had already sold. It was awarded its FCC from the RHS in 1907, I believe, congrats on obtaining and flowering a piece of orchid history!


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Feb 11, 2022)

NEslipper said:


> ‘The Premier’ is spectacular, I’m green with envy! Chadwick’s had a division for sale earlier this year - I called as soon as I saw it posted, but it had already sold. It was awarded its FCC from the RHS in 1907, I believe, congrats on obtaining and flowering a piece of orchid history!


1907! Means it was discovered at least 1-2 years before! More than I thought.


----------



## GuRu (Feb 12, 2022)

Leslie, good luck with the seed. When I look at both parent plants.....at least the majority of the outcomes must be spectaculare ones. Never seen such a dark colouration of a C. trianae flower before like its is in the flowers of the pollen parent and also the pod parent flower is a spectaculare one.


----------



## Ozpaph (Feb 12, 2022)

Not green pod sowing?


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Feb 12, 2022)

Ozpaph said:


> Not green pod sowing?


No because I have to send seeds by mail internationally.


----------



## Ozpaph (Feb 12, 2022)

nothing local?
wow.


----------



## Ray (Feb 12, 2022)

It has been a long time. but I recall reading an article in the AOS mag many moons ago, that some of the lateral “ribs” and intensified colors in some Catt species not necessarily being peloria at all. I don’t recall the explanation, however


----------



## LO69 (Feb 12, 2022)

Wonderful trianae Leslie!!!
The outcome from your cross will create some jewels for sure. Congrats!!!


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Feb 12, 2022)

Ozpaph said:


> nothing local?
> wow.


I’m sending to several locations including local. But only seeds can be mailed.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Feb 12, 2022)

Ray said:


> It has been a long time. but I recall reading an article in the AOS mag many moons ago, that some of the lateral “ribs” and intensified colors in some Catt species not necessarily being peloria at all. I don’t recall the explanation, however


You’re correct Ray.

Peloric by definition is lip mimicking. If that doesn’t occur, darker marks on petals are flamea (or pincelada if small).


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Jul 16, 2022)

Blooming again… late. Still adjusting from the Southern Hemisphere.


----------



## monocotman (Jul 17, 2022)

Such a dark colour! Lovely. Please post when fully out,
D


----------

